# Teens going through the menopause



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Terrible, maybe it's all the chemicals in the environment... Quotes: a study last year found that " higher than expected numbers of women are becoming infertile before 40, for no known medical reason."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2125245/I-went-menopause-Hot-flushes-classroom-HRT-shed-kiss-Knowing-d-baby-But-shocking-Amanda-s-ordeal-far-unique.html

/links


----------

